# Bach's second prelude in C minor, Glenn Gould's recording



## Gmapchannel

HI. I am learning Bach's second prelude in C minor from the WTC. I was listening to Glenn Gould's recording of it (again), and I just realized he does not play a note that is on the sheet music. In measure 18, there is a Bb that Gould omits. In that measure, the first note for the left hand is a C, which then descends to Bb, but Gould seems to play the C twice. Anyone know why that is, if that is common, or if there is some convention or issue with the sheet music for this particular piece?


----------

